# Help plez possible eye infection



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok yes i know that this forum is for rats but its helped me out alot with my rat health issuses so i need to ask one favor... my mouse zana seems to have some eye irrtation. She can not open it fully and i just used a warm rag and wiped it off to try and clean it. The skin around the eye is puffy and red. She has a cage mate but they dont fight and they are extremely attacted to each other. I dont want her sister to get the same thing if it is an eye infection. Zana is eating regularly and does all regular micey stuff except she cant fully open that eye....could it be an eye infection? And if so how can i treat it?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gelarphoenix (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know mice but from what your describing it could be a conjunctivitis sort of thing. My cat has had it twice, they seem to favour one eye and the other is really squinty and reluctant to open. Homewise I don't know what to do but a vet will probably do a dye test to check for scratches on the cornea and prescribe some eye drops.

I'm afraid beyond that i'm not sure what else it could be. If it is conjunctivitis it is likely to repeat once or twice in the animal's life, something about it being like herpes and coming back sometimes. Good luck and I hope your mouse is feeling better soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

It could be an eye infection (which can be treated with eye antibiotics) or from dusty bedding.


----------



## Andypan (Aug 27, 2012)

gelarphoenix said:


> I don't know mice but from what your describing it could be a conjunctivitis sort of thing. My cat has had it twice, they seem to favour one eye and the other is really squinty and reluctant to open. Homewise I don't know what to do but a vet will probably do a dye test to check for scratches on the cornea and prescribe some eye drops.
> 
> I'm afraid beyond that i'm not sure what else it could be. If it is conjunctivitis it is likely to repeat once or twice in the animal's life, something about it being like herpes and coming back sometimes. Good luck and I hope your mouse is feeling better soon
> 
> ...


Thank u....ive been scruffn her and cleaning it once a day w a warm q tip

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

